# NHS question



## grinningreen (Feb 19, 2010)

I moved here on a settlement visa in January of this year. Am I entitled to NHS? My visa says not to resort to public funds but is NHS considered part of that? Any feedback is most certainly welcome. Thanks


----------



## Soph94 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, my husband and I are looking at moving to the UK (him on a settlement visa also), and we were told by the migration agent that he could access NHS but not unemployment benefits (we had no intention of doing that anyway!)
Hope that helps!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have full entitlement to NHS. Just register with a GP.


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*Actually...*

NHS in Scotland allowed me to register with a GP but would only see me once I got my NHS card, which effectively told them I was registered on the NHS.

There is some form to send in. I got it from the GP's practice.


----------



## hinano (Jun 20, 2009)

I am a US citizen living in Scotland on a student visa and I am entitled to the NHS since I will be here for over a year, so I can almost guarantee that your settlement visa allows it. I believe that "No access to public funds" means benefits such as unemployment, council housing, etc. All that you have to do is register at a GP, then they will issue you an NHS card (which you never really have to show anyways). I registered with the GP at my university, but all that I had to show them was my student card (which obviously you will not need to show at your GP) and my passport with my visa in it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As I understand it, as long as you live permanently in the UK you are entitled to the NHS

Jo xx


----------



## amerimex in britain (Nov 4, 2009)

I am an american on a spouse visa in the uk and I moved here in November. I recently became pregnant (january) and went through the whole process of getting NHS and registering and everything. After my first doctors appointment I recieved a letter saying that they needed proof that I have lived here for 12 months or more and when we went to the hospital to verify everything they told me I did not qualify for hospital treatment. In the end its best to double check with whomever you can and get proof.

I have an NHS number and I have paperwork stating that I am here permanently but everyone is still giving me the runaround. Make sure you know specifics. For example I can go see a regular doctor and its covered but I cannot go to the hospital and be covered. I hope that makes sense. Its very frusterating situation for me considering everything to do with the baby is at the hospital, so none of my stuff is covered. i will be constesting it.

As far as benefits go healthcare doesnt fall under the visa restrictions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

amerimex in britain said:


> I am an american on a spouse visa in the uk and I moved here in November. I recently became pregnant (january) and went through the whole process of getting NHS and registering and everything. After my first doctors appointment I recieved a letter saying that they needed proof that I have lived here for 12 months or more and when we went to the hospital to verify everything they told me I did not qualify for hospital treatment. In the end its best to double check with whomever you can and get proof.
> 
> I have an NHS number and I have paperwork stating that I am here permanently but everyone is still giving me the runaround. Make sure you know specifics. For example I can go see a regular doctor and its covered but I cannot go to the hospital and be covered. I hope that makes sense. Its very frusterating situation for me considering everything to do with the baby is at the hospital, so none of my stuff is covered. i will be constesting it.
> 
> As far as benefits go healthcare doesnt fall under the visa restrictions.


Are you here on a 2-year spouse visa? Then you don't have indefinite leave to remain (ILR) and therefore you are not (yet) permanent resident (settled in UK). In that case NHS hospital charges apply. If you do have ILR, that in itself should be proof enough of your settled status and thus eligible for free hospital care. The relevant regulations are in 
Are you taking up or resuming permanent residence in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care
If you have applied for ILR and are waiting for a decision, you are still liable for charges until you have lived here for 12 months.
New rules came in late last year and individual hospital is under instruction to scrutinise patients' eligibility for NHS treatment, in a bid to cut spiralling cost. There is a distinction between care by a GP and hospital care, and the eligibility for the latter is a lot stricter.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Are you here on a 2-year spouse visa? Then you don't have indefinite leave to remain (ILR) and therefore you are not (yet) permanent resident (settled in UK). In that case NHS hospital charges apply. If you do have ILR, that in itself should be proof enough of your settled status and thus eligible for free hospital care. The relevant regulations are in
> Are you taking up or resuming permanent residence in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care
> If you have applied for ILR and are waiting for a decision, you are still liable for charges until you have lived here for 12 months.
> New rules came in late last year and individual hospital is under instruction to scrutinise patients' eligibility for NHS treatment, in a bid to cut spiralling cost. There is a distinction between care by a GP and hospital care, and the eligibility for the latter is a lot stricter.


I am on spouse visa and i work in UK? am i entitle to nhs hospitalisation? i am already registered to gp and receive my nhs number information.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kitara said:


> I am on spouse visa and i work in UK? am i entitle to nhs hospitalisation? i am already registered to gp and receive my nhs number information.


Yes, in a word

Jo xxx


----------

